# AQF Master degree with Major In computing



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I received my ACS Skill assessment Letter and During my Application submission, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with all the Transcripts & Mark sheets:-

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

But in result letter, only my Master Education details are mentioned and has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

Q1) Does anyone knows why my Bachelor Degree (Full Time 4 Years Engineering Degree Course) detail is not mentioned in this result letter.How much points I will get now for my education qualification ?

Also,I have Total 9+ years of IT Experience and I had submitted all my Employer Reference Letters to support the ANZSCO Code 26112 (Systems Analyst ) but ACS Result Letter says that employment after completion of my Master Degree (i.e. After 2010) can only be considered for this ANZSCO Code.

I completed my B.Tech Engineering Degree (Full Time 4 years) in 2004 and since then I am working with Fortune 500 Tier 1 companies.Later, for my career & education advancement, I completed my Master Degree Education in 2010 but if I had not done this Master Degree in 2010, does it mean my total professional work experience would be 0 years for this skill assessment or I should have submitted only Bachelor Degree details (completed in 2004) in order to get the full credit of my 9+ years of work experience.

Has anyone faced the similar dilemma.With this letter I have submitted my EOI and managed only 60 points because I have included only 3+ years of my experience or should I update my EOI with full 9+ years of work experience and submit with Higher score again ?

Thnx


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Mrsaurabhsharma,
For your questions:

*Question 1) *how many points you could claim and why ACS only mentioned your Master degree on the result letter?

In your case, you could claim 15 points for your master degree. 

And answering your question as why ACS only mention your master degree on result letter, please have a look here:
Please click below text in the given link: 
_I have two qualifications, a Masters and Bachelor degree, but only my Masters degree is on the skills assessment result letter._
Recognition Letter Applications | Australian Computer Society
(Although is mentioned ‘FAQ of recognition letter’, but it really help to explain why ACS only mention your Master degree on result letter.)

As per ACS:
Quote:


> 2. An applicant has an overseas Masters degree and an overseas Bachelors degree.
> •	If the overseas Masters degree meets the requirements, this will be the only qualification reported as comparable to an AQF Masters degree.
> •	If the requirements are met by a combination of both degrees, the highest comparable degree will be the only qualification report in the result letter.


*Question2) *Why ACS mentioned your skilled employment as from 2010?

*ACS *has already assessed your skilled employment based on *both qualifications. *

*They first assess your BS degree* which is ICT minor and not closely relevant the ANZSco code, for such reason, they need you to demonstrate 6 years work experiences as met the ACS requirement of ‘skilled employment. So 2010 is the start date of your skilled employment.
Please check their document for details:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf

*Then if ACS* count your skilled employment *based on your Master degree*, as according to the rule, your master degree is ICT major and might highly relevant to your ANZSCO code. You still need 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier. 

In such case, your skilled employment date might earlier than 2010. But ACS also mentioned that if the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. So your skilled employment date still will be 2010 which is the completion date of your master degree.


*ACS will compare both dates,* which one is earlier which one is picked as your skilled employment date.

*Question 3) *How you claim your work experiences.
IF you want to play safe, then you would be better follow what ACS has mentioned as to claim your work experiences only from 2010. This will also be the advice from any MARA agent.

But, you could also take risk as to claim all your post-bachelor work experiences in EOI and provide all relevant proof documents. Let DIAC judge and count your work experiences. By doing this, you have advantages of being invited shortly but the risk is your case might be ‘rejected’ by DIAC for your ‘over-claiming’ and no refund of your money.No one could confirm if diac will follow acs or not at the mean time.

The decision has to be made by you.


----------



## vinayvinay (Aug 9, 2013)

I applied for ACS in Feb and got positive response, I have completed
my Graduation in 2004 (BSC) and after that i have been working as software
engineer to till date .
meanwhile i did Master of Science from NIIT mumbai as part time and completed in 2011, But ACS has certified my Master Degree with 6.5 years of exp in ACS letter, Now will DIAC count my experience from 2004 or only from 2011, I have counted many agents , they say DIAC will count exp from 2004.

How true is that.

Age: 30 points
Edu: 15
exp: 10:


Planning to goes for IELTS , Will i need 10 points of 20 points in IELTS.

Thanks
vinay


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Vinay - we should only include experience as stated in ACS letter and even new skill assessment guide supports it.


----------



## vinayvinay (Aug 9, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Vinay - we should only include experience as stated in ACS letter and even new skill assessment guide supports it.


So DIAC will count all my experience from 2004..


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

IF you want to play safe, then you would be better follow what ACS has mentioned as to claim your work experiences only from 2011. This will also be the advice from any MARA agent.

But, you could also take risk as to claim all your post-bachelor work experiences in EOI and provide all relevant proof documents. Let DIAC judge and count your work experiences. By doing this, you have advantages of being invited shortly but the risk is your case might be ‘rejected’ by DIAC for your ‘over-claiming’ and no refund of your money.No one could confirm if diac will follow acs or not at the mean time.The decision has to be made by you.


----------



## vinayvinay (Aug 9, 2013)

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> IF you want to play safe, then you would be better follow what ACS has mentioned as to claim your work experiences only from 2011. This will also be the advice from any MARA agent.
> 
> But, you could also take risk as to claim all your post-bachelor work experiences in EOI and provide all relevant proof documents. Let DIAC judge and count your work experiences. By doing this, you have advantages of being invited shortly but the risk is your case might be ‘rejected’ by DIAC for your ‘over-claiming’ and no refund of your money.No one could confirm if diac will follow acs or not at the mean time.The decision has to be made by you.


But ACS mentioned all my IT experience (6.5 years) along with Master Degree(completed in 2011) in ACS letter:frusty:


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

vinayvinay said:


> So DIAC will count all my experience from 2004..


HI

Im in a similar situation and struggling to understand this so can you help and advise how things moved with you since you posted this ?

I have BCom done in 1998 and have 13 years IT experience. I did my MBA IT in 2011 so if I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience starting 2011 or 1998 ?


----------



## aatishpathak (Oct 12, 2015)

*Mr.Aatish Pathak*



aspiring_singh said:


> HI
> 
> Im in a similar situation and struggling to understand this so can you help and advise how things moved with you since you posted this ?
> 
> I have BCom done in 1998 and have 13 years IT experience. I did my MBA IT in 2011 so if I apply for ACS, will they consider my experience starting 2011 or 1998 ?


Your Bcom is not relevant with your IT experience. In this case they will advise you to apply under RPL. If you need more advise about your assessment in Australia PR, you may cont me on ceo (at) navigueredu (dot) com
Thanks


----------

